# Orea Blue Bengal x 6 months old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*Orea; Blue Bengal x 6 months old . She was brought us in a car without a carrier and just handed over with no history her tail has at some point been badly broken but our vet has checked it out and although very deformed it isnt and bother to her .She is a lovely little girl and is typically Bengal in looks and attitude so would benefit from being a only cat. We have just neutered microchipped her and we have started her vaccinations and she will need another in 3 weeks time.

Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team *


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh Kellly Joy, how sad for Orea's first six months xxx

Fingers crossed that through you she will find her loving forever home soon

Clare xxx


----------

